# Ford 3000 is giving me fits.... HELP!!!



## goodolboy (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the forum and like what I've seen so far but I have a problem with my tractor.

I have a 70's I think it's a 72 Model Ford 3000 gas.
my problem happens when I am bush hogging at the farm. When bush hogging (5 foot bush hog) everything runs great and cuts nice but when I get into a thick spot of grass the motor will red line the rpm and scream like a top fuel dragster. I reach up and grab the throttle and yank it down or I think it would blow up. I need advice on what to do before a perfectly good tractor gets ruined. Anybody ever had this problem? I just bought this tractor a few months back and it has done this since I bought it. Theres plenty of cutting that needs done and I'm afraid to run my tractor that I spend my hard earned coin on. Somebody help!


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

sounds like the clutch is slipping under load.i assume it stops moving when it revs wide open.if so u should smell the clutch burning.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be a problem with the governor or the linkage adjustment to it. When it starts revving up, have you tried to pick up the mower to see if it calms down a little?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello goodolboy, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Your governor system is malfunctioning. When you get into a thick patch of grass, your engine bogs down a bit and the governor increases throttle immediately at the carburetor to maintain rpms. The governor is supposed to hold rpms constant. 

BUT, the linkage needs springs to control the governor/pull the throttle back, once rpms have recovered. I suspect that you are missing a spring (broke & fell off).

See items #24 and #24A on the throttle controls & related parts diagram.

See also item #21 on the governor diagram. 

Good luck, and get that fixed ASAP.


----------



## goodolboy (Jun 12, 2015)

Does anyone have a picture of the governor springs and where they are located?
The diagram helps but pictures would be great. I thought that youtube had a video for everything. We'll not this time unfortunately. If I can get this fixed I will make a YouTube video on it.


----------

